# Converting to Back Tension



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The first thing is to find your new anchor and adjust your peep.
Then you shoot blank/blind bale at a close distance to learn the new technique.
You will probobly need to adjust your draw length, if only an 1/8. I cannot switch releases and not change the draw length on my bow. But, Im a little anal also.:BangHead:


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice....Right now I shoot a 31" draw length but I have my silver horn choked up pretty short....When I go to my pro shop I am going to have them try 30 1/2" mods and see how that feels....I am pretty overkill about such things myself.....thanks again


----------

